# New Season of Torchwood in 2008



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

The 2008 season of Torchwood was just announced as starting January 26, 2008.

(If it turns out to be just a continuation of this Fall season -- at least you know it's coming back in January)

Barbeedoll


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

This actually is Season 2 and BBCA worked out the deal to get the rebroadcast as quickly as possible after original eps broadcast in the UK due to the US popularity of the program. I believe BBCA will be broadcasting these eps only a few weeks after original UK air dates.

I will probably still try to obtain the originals but it's nice to know I wont absolutely have to in order to see it in a decent timeframe.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

zand94 said:


> This actually is Season 2 and BBCA worked out the deal to get the rebroadcast as quickly as possible after original eps broadcast in the UK due to the US popularity of the program. I believe BBCA will be broadcasting these eps only a few weeks after original UK air dates.
> 
> I will probably still try to obtain the originals but it's nice to know I wont absolutely have to in order to see it in a decent timeframe.


I wonder if the BBCA deal will translate over to the HDNET deal as well.

It's better in HD, no commercials, and little if any editing from the original BBC versions.

phox


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

A buddy at work told me this today and I told him he must be mistaken ... then I looked it up and sure enough, January 2008! :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Also of note (posted under TV Show Talk to reach a wider audience):

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=376697


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sweet! I really enjoy this show. Plus with the writers strike I'll have the time to continue watching it.


----------

